# I can't post a thread in the marketplace!



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

This is to see if it's just the marketplace or if it's all SOTW. As usual I am getting a database error.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Must be you didn't get the memo that no one is allowed to sell stuff on SOTW any more. :twisted:

I'm sure someone will be able to help you get your thread posted. 
There may be a little gremlin in the system.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Moved as well.


----------

